# Dijon Motorhome Parking



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

We are setting of for our France trip on 28th march,and we want to visit Dijon.Does anyone know if there are any aires or motorhome parking in the center of Dijon?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Courtesy of CC-Infos...

>Dijon<

10€ a night

Pete


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Thank you,will look at that.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Its just outside the Campsite so may be more cost effective to use that if you need a few more 'luxuries' or wifi.....

>Dijon Campsite<

Pete


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks,that give us an option if we decide to staty longer.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We stayed at the town centre site last year on the way down south.

It was in June so not too busy, fairly big site stretched out alongside the river.

WiFi at the reception end of the site, plenty of water and showers were good.

EHU on all places that we noted, we parked up on the corner behind the water tap :wink2:










The entrance is a bit sharp to turn into and you have an immediate right to get to the barrier.

Coming out, there's an underpass to get to the other side of the dual carriageway if you want to turn left, but I think it may have been height restricted so we pulled across the two lanes of rush-hour traffic that was queuing at the lights further down.

Peter


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Silly 10-minute editing rule means another post and more bandwidth:

Here are some shots of the site access:



















Camping Du Lac Kir is the site name.

Peter


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks Peter, another good option.


----------

